# Portfolios



## Smatticus (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am at the point where I need to start getting things together for a portfolio and I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to how I should go about doing this. What is important, what isn't, etc. How do people organize a portfolio, what works best, etc. Any information will be helpful to me and others I'm sure!


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 29, 2004)

I guess it depends upon the intended use.

My advise would be to update it on a regular basis. Otherwise you run the risk of forgetting things.

I would error on the side of putting everything in to begin with and then you can trim it down at a later stage.


----------



## digitaltec (Jul 29, 2004)

I just took a class geared torwards this. Do you want me to post mine online as an example? This is what's considered a technical resume and cover letter.


----------



## duncan (Jul 30, 2004)

I am also in the process of getting together a portfolio but my portfolio is for entrance into a major program in college. To enter this program you have to go through a interview process and some other elements, too. Any help would be great!


----------



## ship (Jul 30, 2004)

This was discussed about a year ago also with a lot of posts to the question.


----------



## digitaltec (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok, as I said I would do, here is a fake cover letter, resume, reference page.

Keep in mind I did this at 3 am and I make it all up.  Hope this helps. ( Some of the spacing did not work out right but im sure you get the idea. I dont feel like editing it given that I have a 20 hour day tommorow) I hope to soon have my real resume online, but intill then, this will have to do.


Cover Letter
http://chrisubinger.com/fake/fakecoverletter.htm

Resume
http://chrisubinger.com/fake/fakeResume.htm

Ref
http://chrisubinger.com/fake/fakereferences.htm


----------



## duncan (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks... it helped out a lot. I know where to start at least... weeee.


----------



## TheSoundGuyWSU (Oct 28, 2004)

What school are you trying to get into? Every year at my school, i am required to present my portfolio in front of the theatre administrators. From that presentation, they decide whether or not i am to stay in the program for the next year. If you need more help with yours, i think i can help, just let me know specifics, and i will tell you what i suggest.


----------

